# Von Billheim



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

Has anyone received a dog from them or know someone who owns a puppy from their breedings? Their website is http://www.vonbillheim.com .


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

sorry no but wow is he beautiful. I love the red in him


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I sent you a PM.
Sheilah


----------

